# Biting Clothes



## steven gotama (Feb 1, 2012)

I just got my Malinois Puppy. He is about 5 months old now. 
I do play tug with him, but sometime he bite my shirt and wont let go. 
What should i do to overcome this problem?

Thank you


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Steve, welcome to the forum. I think many people will tell you to just redirect that behavior into something the dog can bite. On another note; You'll find this is more of a working dog forum rather than one that deals with problems more associated with pets. On occasion a "what do I do now" type question is asked and answered, but we really try to stay more in the working/sport areas of conversation. Enjoy your time at WDF

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t know Dave I think its kinda a working/pet forum now. You guys got rid of the people that kinda cleaned up after these guys. Hell I started a thread with a video of a GS NOT biting. Don’t get much more pet than that?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Try tuck yr shirt into yr pants??


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Or don’t wear a shirt? That would make the dog stop biting it


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Try wearing a tighter shirt.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Or maybe folding it up like Daisy Duke?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Or cut a big trendy hole at the area he's targetting?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

................esquive


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Try wearing a tighter shirt.


Or a dress, maybe he is a manly dog and won't go nutsy for the softer look of nice pouffy cut bodice.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You could always smear peanut butter all over your arm, or your leg even,,,that way no need to redesign your shirt if he's a hungry sort.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> You could always smear peanut butter all over your arm, or your leg even,,,that way no need to redesign your shirt if he's a hungry sort.[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> 
> Thats just plain wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Or a dress, maybe he is a manly dog and won't go nutsy for the softer look of nice pouffy cut bodice.


Now this is pretty funny!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I think you should wear a dress, with no shirt and glue tassles to your man nips and jump up and down in a high pitch voice and praise the pup for when he grabs hold of you, this will promote a man eater [-o<.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

soak the shirt in bitter something...i've hear dogs don't like that taste

or get a thinner shirt then you don't have to train an out
...but if you want to start training that now, get a jute shirt and freeze when he bites[

and if you like pain get it made in kevlar so he will keep regripping


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm thinking if you have to ask this question, there is a malinois pup headed to an adoption/shelter which is a shame.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Whats his bloodlines? Are you using him for work or as a pet?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

How about tell him no, and kick his ass.


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Gab his face and squeeze his lips into his teeth, hard. He will let go.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

mike finn said:


> Gab his face and squeeze his lips into his teeth, hard. He will let go.


Yeah there you go...and when you want him for a bite dog, he won't do it! 

Seen this one done by many folks before and told by vets as well!!! So when the dog doesn't "out" or bites the handler you whack the hell out of its face and then wonder why it goes into avoidance on the bite work...[-X

As said before, pet or working dog? David said redirect, and I agree. Using marker training may also help. They make Spandex shirts if it's easier to do that...


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Yeah there you go...and when you want him for a bite dog, he won't do it!
> 
> Seen this one done by many folks before and told by vets as well!!! So when the dog doesn't "out" or bites the handler you whack the hell out of its face and then wonder why it goes into avoidance on the bite work...[-X
> 
> As said before, pet or working dog? David said redirect, and I agree. Using marker training may also help. They make Spandex shirts if it's easier to do that...


Howard you may be right, how ever I have never had that problem. I would get him to let go like I explained and then reward with praise ect when he did. I would also have him bite something he was supposed to immediatley as a reward. I am not telling the guy to crush his face ,just squeeze hard enough to mke him let go. 
I admit I am do not know much about marker training, I learned a lot of old school methods. I am not married to them though, and I am interested in learning "new" ways. I have not trained alot in the last ten years, and it seemes a lot of things have changed. But I can not imagine letting a dog bite me and not correcting it. It just seems crazy to me.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree with you there, ain't gnawing on my bones!
I was old school too but the marker stuff blows away "ole skool thinking!" And I'm sure there are some who would call it sissy training, 'cause hard dogs have to be cranked on! Not so.


----------

